# Gouna Holiday



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

We are looking to spend a week in a Villa in El Gouna from 1-8th June this year.

We need min 3 bed and a pool - any ideas??? :confused2:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> We are looking to spend a week in a Villa in El Gouna from 1-8th June this year.
> 
> We need min 3 bed and a pool - any ideas??? :confused2:


Google it....plenty of companies with holiday lets in El Gouna


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

its not WHAT you know but WHO


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Lanason said:


> its not WHAT you know but WHO


There are many agents in El Gouna offering villas or if you want to go direct then use a website like this:
Holiday Rentals in El Gouna, Egypt - from HomeAway Holiday-Rentals

Or we have a Group on Google for El Gouna and you could either post a message asking for exactly what you are looking for i.e. number of bedrooms, location in El Gouna, swimming pool, etc. or search the previous posts.

Areas like South Marina, Upper Nubia are within easy walking distance of Abu Tig Marina and Downtown. Golf West, White Villas mean you will need a tok tok or shuttle bus each time you go to the shops or restaurants.

Happy to help if you need any further advice.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info - we will drive down so no problem with transport.

I'll have a look, if you hear of anything please let me know

Rewards is a drink in Smugglers ;-)

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Lanason said:


> Thanks for the info - we will drive down so no problem with transport.
> 
> I'll have a look, if you hear of anything please let me know
> 
> ...


Will do. I work in Smugglers every Sunday evening from 7pm  There is a new lady who is now running it for Richard. She is opening at lunchtime too. On Sunday 3rd June there will be a special event for the Queen's Jubilee.


----------

